# Intro Pup to Declawed Cat



## joey1967 (Aug 26, 2015)

Has anyone introduced a 9 week old pup to a declawed or otherwise cat scared of dogs. I have a 8 year old Himalayn who is declawed and is afraid of dogs in general. I've been reading stuff on line and have contacted a trainer to come to the house I'm hoping that it will go smoothly the cat is not going to be happy for the first few weeks but she has her own room we don't have that much space upstairs but a lot of space downstairs which is where I'll be most of the time but still will feed the pup upstairs and sleep upstairs. Any ideas?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't think there is much to do with a scared cat, other than to give it a safe place to hide and slowly build confidence in the pup. The cat will hide for a while, and hopefully he will eventually come out.

When the pup is quiet, after exercising and eating, during naps, etc., go get the cat and have it on your lap or on the sofa with the dog close by. The cat will slowly learn to trust the dog. Oh, and forbid the dog to approach the cat. You need to control that aspect or the cat will never trust the dog. The cat can come to the puppy, but the puppy can't go to the cat (unless he is the very quiet and gentle type, which would not be typical of a puppy...)

A young puppy full of energy will definitely be a challenge for your cat ! But anything is possible with patience and right timing.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would go round the house, making sure there are safe rooms (baby gates in place) and high places that the cat can reach easily and the dog cannot access. Make sure the puppy is on a leash when the cat is likely to be around, and veto any attempts at chasing while praising and rewarding calm, polite behaviour very generously - the Look at that game, where the puppy looks at the cat and then back to you for a reward might help. Make time to be with the cat away from the pup - if you are crate training your puppy letting the cat explore when the pup is full and sleepy and safely crated may help. The main thing is to prevent the puppy frightening the cat more than it is already; at first your cat may hide away, but once she knows that the puppy is not a risk should gradually gain in confidence. Be ready for possible stress reactions like inappropriate toiletting or excessive licking.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I just let the cat take its time meeting the pup. Cat can get away when it wants. Took at full year for my feral cat to love the poodle. There was no "introduction" at our house.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Building on what Fjm said, if you do see inappropriate toileting from the cat, take her to the vet for thorough testing, most especially including urinalysis and culturing and review for crystals.

Stress alone can help bring on a urinary tract event for cats, and you need to attend to it quickly.

Do everything possible to reduce stress on your lovely kitty, and in time, you may find Poodle and Himalayn can become pals....


----------



## joey1967 (Aug 26, 2015)

The other factor the cat screams like a baby when she gets scared and doesn't get her way or when she gets up in the middle of the night...it is really annoying we've come to live with it but i do not know that is why i will be sleeping with the pup in the den downstairs when we first get her i do not want her to be awake listening to the cat scream. I have to say I am worried this is going to be a long road with the cat crying like baby and it gods on and on sometimes and we can not do a thing to stop it. She's a rescue from the SPCA now she is use to the dogs by sight smell and sound so that is one hurdle we don't have to cross but the pup is going to be curious as to what the noise is I hope she gets use to it and doesn't make her neurotic


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I would say "offhand" de-clawing most cats would result in a timid cat and possibly an insanely timid cat. Go slow! give the cat space.


----------



## joey1967 (Aug 26, 2015)

I was thinking the slow route might be impossible it might be easier to let the pup get a look at her at least so it knows what is making the noise, maybe a radio could cover it up but not at 2 AM we will have gates separating them for a while so they won't come into physical contact. i am not sure what happened to this cat to make her this way but she is definitely a shy cat that projects her feelings loudly when upset happy etc. She is my partners cat and my partner doesn't seem too concerned my concern stems from the fact she wakes up the dog up at 2 and then I'm up at 2 with the dog stressing over the cat screaming to be fed, pet, or whatever it is that is wrong at the time. I maybe downstairs longer than wanted LOL Thanks for the tips maybe I should consult with a private trainer or my vet on this. I don't want a neurotic dog over this because even I get agitated with al this cat's antics.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think the details offered by dechi and fjm are really important. I hope it goes well.


----------



## joey1967 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Pup younger than thought*

I just realized that the pup is only going to be 7 weeks so this should make everything a lot easier on the cat because physically the puppy is still as small or smaller than she is so I don't have to worry so much about everything. Whew! Training her to respect the cats space will be a little easier and the fact she's smaller will be easier on the cat. We'll keep her on a leash around the cat if the cat dares come out of hiding which I think she will now, this changes the whole dynamics. i thought the dog was going to be 12 weeks old. Any different ideas now that my pup is only 7 weeks..?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Seven weeks is very young for a pup to leave her Mum and llittermates - as you say the puppy will be smaller than the cat I assume this is a toy or mini puppy? All the advice above still stands for a younger puppy, plus lots of extra attention to bite inhibition and other things she would learn from her siblings.


----------



## joey1967 (Aug 26, 2015)

No she is a SPOO and was Whelped on the 23 of July. I don't even know what to expect yet accept I was getting ready for a 12 week old pup LOL. OK.....not that it matters well it does with the crate training for potty I won't even bother trying to train her to go outside until she is 8 or 9 weeks of age. I will still keep a leash on her with the cat but let her be around the cat now at the cat's choosing I was going to isolate her to her space and the cat to her's but considering she won't be able to do stairs even for a few more weeks due to the hip dysplasia issue there is no point> we will all be upstairs I guess?


----------

